# Stone Leisure shows discount



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Apologies if this has been asked before. I have read there is £2 a night discount for members at Stone Leisure Shows. Is this only if you camp with MF. If not, how is it claimed please?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grouch,

The discount is for camping with Motorhomefacts on our rally pitch at the shows. We don't bite you know :lol: all very friendly but no presure 

Jacquie


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for info. Regretfully, we need to park in the pre-booked disabled. If we had ended up with MF at Peterborough it would have been a nightmare.


----------

